

Minus Integrates Aviary API for Photo Editing - mindotus
http://blog.aviary.com/minus-integrates-aviary-api/

======
mindotus
our mobile android and iphone app along with website, chrome extension and
firefox extension now have Aviary enabled ! :)

<http://minus.com/pages/tools>

~~~
brlewis
Does Aviary's web API work well on mobile safari?

~~~
mindotus
I have not tested, but Aviary's Mobile API for Android and iOS works really
well!

